# Bloggers!



## Joe the Gnarled (Jul 9, 2011)

I apologize beforehand if there has already been a thread on this but...

I am thinking of starting a blog and was just wondering if there are any other bloggers here.  If so what do you blog about and where would you recomend I go to get mine started.


----------



## Digital_Fey (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm not much of a blogger - never seem to have time - but Wordpress.com is my favorite out of all the sites I've tried. They have a pretty useful step-by-step article on how to get started, figure out what you'd like to blog about, and get publicity for your blog.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jul 9, 2011)

Depends on what you are interested in doing. Wordpress is probably the best for long form (three+ paragraph), irregular blog posts, and tumblr is the best for short form, frequent posts (also, reblogging). I have a tumblr, but as of recently, it's mostly just been pictures of Harry Potter things because it's all coming to a close and I'm getting emotional. It's usually just about my writing, or food.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you two for the input.  Think I will start up said blog when I get home.  I am just trying to figure out a theme. I do not want to put everything about my personal life out on the web, and I figure a themed blog will allow me a little privacy.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 19, 2011)

My blog is with blogspot. It's pretty easy/straight forward to set up and work with. I have a list of links to youtube videos that go through some of the process to help you decide the format, background and other settings.

I guess before you start, consider what the purpose behind a blog is. Like Digital Fey indicated, it takes time. If you hope to gain followers and regular readers, you need to provide regular and interesting content.  You'll also have to promote a little (advertise--let people know it's out there).  Maybe a good blog title helps...never really pondered much about it, but maybe it does.

I write about writing a bit, and publishing, when I have an article, interview or short story published. I do some author interviews, discuss interesting quotes or things sometimes happening in the news, videos and other items I find interesting or humorous.

If you're interested in seeing examples of what I blog about and how I set up my blog, click on the link in the signature file which takes you to my website. There's hyperlink titled blog in the left hand column.

If it's something you're interested in, go for it.

Terry


----------



## Lavender (Jul 19, 2011)

I've recently started my own blog using blogspot and had a few difficulties with the template at first but I eventually worked it out. There are guides online if you get stuck.
I've been blogging about writing and the end of the Harry Potter series recently. I tend to write my blog posts as though they are articles which helps me improve my writing.
If you're looking for a theme, just think what you want the blog to be about. Your writing for example, or maybe just a general blog you can ramble on about stuff in.
Here's a link to my blog -

Lavender's Musings

and let me know yours if/when you make one


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jul 19, 2011)

I will post a link once I get it up and running.  That will not be until I get home (hopefully this month, maybe next).  I'll be checking out your blogs when I get home.  Maybe I’ll get some ideas.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jul 19, 2011)

I prefer to use blogspot since it works well with my Gmail account. I tend to be a bit...opinionated. I have found that for some topics fire rhetoric is a great way to boost your stats.

I'm a blogger about politics mostly. My blog is Scott's Blog

I have to apologize for some of my posts being a bit confusing. All of what I do on this blog is freewriting and I go into it without a written plan to tighten it up neither do I proof it. Really it's just an idea vomit so that I can keep my head clear and maybe influence some people.


----------



## Fnord (Jul 19, 2011)

I used to write a blog about economics and capitalism in an entertaining way, but I soon became too busy for it.  

I'll get back to it someday.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would add with respect to blogging that what you put out there can and very likely will follow you and could cause grief if, for example, you get a novel accepted. Some publishers do google a potenial author's name. 

Being professional never hurts.


----------

